# Scottie my lumberyard cat.



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

About three years ago I was sitting at my desk at the lumberyard where I worked when I heard a plaintive MEW! MEW! MEW! coming towards me. One of the yard workers had a cardboard box full of dirty rags and a tiny kitten. I ran out and got some KMR and fed him. I took off my sweater and he curled up in that and slept until the next time he was hungry and he came home with me that night.

















We named the little kitten Scottie after James Doohan (Scottie from Star Trek) who had reciently passed away. He was a healty little kitty and grew fast.

















Charllie became his best friend and "mothered" him









This picture won the Focus on Felines contest









He learned to be a big help on the computer










Now he is a healty 14 pound boy with a very unique personality. He can open doors and likes to drink directly from the faucet. He loves to "pick a fight". He jumps on my bed and waits until I rough him up. I run around the bed and he chases and attacks me. I push him over and try to grab him and he wraps his paws around me and bites. The whole time we are fighting like this he is purring like crazy. Even though he bites rather hard, he never puts his claws out. He likes to cuddle under the covers at night, but will not let anyone touch him for very long during the day. He is certainly king of his world.
















Does anyone know if hand raised kittens often turn into biters?


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

No idea about the biting thing. 

I can't believe how TINY he was and how large your hands were to him!! He grew into a lovely cat - as are all his other kitty friends!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hubby brought me Marmalade when he was younger/same age as when you got Scottie for me to bottle feed. He never became a 'biter', but he had an older, retired tomcat who took him under his wing and showed him how to be a kitty. Marmy seemed more attached to me than our other cats, who arrived as older kittens or cats. I assume it was due to the hand rearing bond.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I'm currently raising a baby, and i have a cat who we got around 4-5 weeks. Both tend to nibble fingers although i'm thinking it's largely because when they're tiny it's so cute and it doesn't hurt. I'm currently teaching the kitten that people aren't for biting...she's right around 6 weeks old now, and she thinks i'm a big toy. It's totally my fault for encouraging it when she was a bit smaller. Oh well, she's a cutie!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> He never became a 'biter', but he had an older, retired tomcat who took him under his wing and showed him how to be a kitty. Marmy seemed more attached to me than our other cats, who arrived as older kittens or cats. I assume it was due to the hand rearing bond.


That's kind of what Charlie did for Scottie. He was always cleaning him. Scottie is very attached - I can't go anywhere that he is not close by trying to "help". He loves to get his nose into everything.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I love all your progression of pictures. 
Enjoy your story of his beginnings.


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

What a sweet and lovely story! I'm so glad to know that Scottie found a safe, loving home.

That picture of Scottie peering from the window screen... It's so beautiful, it could win an award. At the very least, it deserves a pretty frame and a nice place on a table or wall.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

PrimoBabe said:


> That picture of Scottie peering from the window screen... It's so beautiful, it could win an award. At the very least, it deserves a pretty frame and a nice place on a table or wall.


I hadn't thought of framing it. Maybe one of those cat frames I have seen around... Probably would be better to put his mischevious mug on the wall. If it were on a table he would knock it flat in minutes!


----------

